# Xmas funnies...



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Duster (Dec 5, 2019)

Everyone loves UGLY Sweaters!


----------



## Duster (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)

View attachment 84396


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)

My Alexa does not work!!!
.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2019)

WARNING!!!
If you get a link called "free porn" dont opin it.  It is a birus wich deactivates your spelcheck and garblis up you riting. I also receibed it but lukily I dont does porn so Idint opin it.
Plaese warm yu frends!!!!!!
Mary Christmis everyone!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas - unlikely though.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> WARNING!!!
> If you get a link called "free porn" dont opin it.  It is a birus wich deactivates your spelcheck and garblis up you riting. I also receibed it but lukily I dont does porn so Idint opin it.
> Plaese warm yu frends!!!!!!
> Mary Christmis everyone!


an ho wood u no{


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

Pappy said:


> WARNING!!!
> If you get a link called "free porn" dont opin it.  It is a birus wich deactivates your spelcheck and garblis up you riting. I also receibed it but lukily I dont does porn so Idint opin it.
> Plaese warm yu frends!!!!!!
> Mary Christmis everyone!



Haha Pappy!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2019)




----------

